# Burning Bush in full colour



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Always look forward to when these beauties turn colour.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I recognize the Alex. Beautiful colors indeed!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Those are awesome, how long will they stay red?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Those are awesome, how long will they stay red?


Just another week or two. Leaves are starting to drop.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I planted 5 this spring and while other burning bushes in the neighborhood have changed color mine have done nothing. My wife keeps pointing out the nice colors around the circle and I'm like, but ours are supposed to look that good too. Lol.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Very nice indeed. I do miss those sometimes in the fall!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

nnnnnate said:


> I planted 5 this spring and while other burning bushes in the neighborhood have changed color mine have done nothing. My wife keeps pointing out the nice colors around the circle and I'm like, but ours are supposed to look that good too. Lol.


They could be too young. I don't remeber ours being so red the first couple years. These were planted 6 years ago.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Cool, I'll give them a pass this year then and look forward to the colors in another couple years.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Always look forward to when these beauties turn colour.


man these are cool. its like you adjusted the contrast setting on the tv ha.


----------

